# Challenge Xtreme multitool for viv building



## MrKev83 (Dec 21, 2009)

Buy Challenge Xtreme Multi Tool - 250W at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Multi purpose power tools.

Looking at this for helping me make my own vivs. Seems to have good reviews and can take the bosch attachments/blades too

I'd be looking at using it for cutting out vent holes and also shaping kingspan for background and insulation

Anyone got one or something similar? Don't think I can stretch to a Dremel


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

If possible try for a better brands than challenge.....they don't last all that long. These sort of tools are ok, to be honest though I build all of my vivs with a handsaw and a drill, with care you don't really need anything more. This thread

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/914379-no-rest-wicked.html

has a couple of vivs i've recently built out of bits of wardrobe and so on, and there is a (nearly) step by step pic guide on page 3.

Dave


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

I use a jigsaw or a router for vents and as said challenge don't last long


----------



## Dnuk (Dec 11, 2012)

Ive got the Bosch cordless version of this and its a tool i wouldn't be without now! It gets used for all sorts around the house, Very very versatile. 

I cant say anything about the Argos one, however if only for general use, im sure it would be fine. 

Best tool i ever bought if im honest.


----------



## MrKev83 (Dec 21, 2009)

my_shed said:


> If possible try for a better brands than challenge.....they don't last all that long. These sort of tools are ok, to be honest though I build all of my vivs with a handsaw and a drill, with care you don't really need anything more. This thread
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/914379-no-rest-wicked.html
> 
> ...


Cheers for that Dave. I am, one would say, not good with DIY, so would probably end up with some rather jagged edges if I did it with a hand saw. Think I need to educate myself a bit with regards to how to use these magical devices


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

MrKev83 said:


> Cheers for that Dave. I am, one would say, not good with DIY, so would probably end up with some rather jagged edges if I did it with a hand saw. Think I need to educate myself a bit with regards to how to use these magical devices


Easier to do straight lines with a decent hand saw than most other power tools to be honest. Measure, draw your line, measure again to make sure it' s accurate, align the edge of the saw with the outer edge of your line and cut. The mistake people make is to try and push too hard on the saw or force it, provided you're lined up straight to begin with just let the saw do the work.

Something like this

Stanley Saw Jet Cut Fine for WOOD and LAMINATE

is good for conti board, mdf, etc. And that is a cracking price for it, I personally use Stanley saws mostly, and have no complaints.

Dave


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got one, not a challenge mind. Makes carving kingspan a doddle, I wouldn't recommend buying one if your just going to use it the once but I use it so often and it's extremely handy!


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

my_shed said:


> Easier to do straight lines with a decent hand saw than most other power tools to be honest. Measure, draw your line, measure again to make sure it' s accurate, align the edge of the saw with the outer edge of your line and cut. The mistake people make is to try and push too hard on the saw or force it, provided you're lined up straight to begin with just let the saw do the work.
> 
> Something like this
> 
> ...


Table saws are much easier :lol2:hand saws are just to much effort


----------



## MrKev83 (Dec 21, 2009)

tomcannon said:


> I've got one, not a challenge mind. Makes carving kingspan a doddle, I wouldn't recommend buying one if your just going to use it the once but I use it so often and it's extremely handy!


Extreme amount of DIY projects coming up since moving in with the girlfriend..."house that jack built" comes to mind


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

ayrton said:


> Table saws are much easier :lol2:hand saws are just to much effort


Lol yeah, i havr access to a fully equipped workshop. I don't think everyone does though. And also, i actually use my handsaw a lot more often than the table saw, or any other electric saw, the handsaw is more accurate and less messing around 

Dave


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

my_shed said:


> Lol yeah, i havr access to a fully equipped workshop. I don't think everyone does though. And also, i actually use my handsaw a lot more often than the table saw, or any other electric saw, the handsaw is more accurate and less messing around
> 
> Dave


My unkles barn is like a work shop he has loads of tools but you can never find the one you need I like the table saw for long lenghs :lol2:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

i do the odd job with these but bought solely for use in viv decor builds :2thumb:
the crafter does all the cutting, some shaping, sanding and the rotary does all the sculpting :2thumb:
so yes, having two types make for easier project builds : victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

MrKev83 said:


> I'd be looking at using it for cutting out vent holes


hole saw,
60mm HOLESAW hole saw cutter arbour Vivarium air VENTS | eBay



MrKev83 said:


> and also shaping kingspan for background and insulation


Knife


----------

